

Finally, IMAP for GMail - thinkingserious
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=gmail&hl=en&answer=75725

======
rksprst
I was starting to wonder what 16,000 people were doing over there.

------
jgrahamc
The nice thing is that tags are folders and so you can use POPFile
(<http://popfile.sf.net/>) to do automatic tagging.

John.

------
plusbryan
this is great news for xobni - xobni for gmail!

------
myoung8
Does anyone else NOT see the IMAP options in the settings tab? Is this a
feature that hasn't gone live yet?

~~~
rksprst
I have the IMAP option (and using it on my iPhone and Mail.app), so it is
live... though only to select accounts - dunno how they decide which ones get
it first though.

Labels are seen as folders on the mail client, starred messages as flagged,
etc... Google did a good job.

------
gaborcselle
Finally indeed. Congrats to the Gmail team!

------
cyggie
now I just need to figure out if there's a way to do multiple label over IMAP

------
yrashk
wow!

